

Ask HN:A community for app lovers - nshankar

I finally dropped my Blackberry and took Android. I was cautious while I moved on and use a $140, unlocked phone from a company (Karbonn) nobody knows. But Gingerbread works fast and it is responsive for my 1000+ contacts.<p>I just want to ask if there is a community (like HN) dedicated to Apps. With half a million apps it is a daunting task to select a right app. I wanted a return key for SMS and searched, installed, removed a number of keyboard apps before settling with Swiftkey.<p>With OS adding tweaking functionality ( I rooted the phone in just a week) every new version, taming the mo'bull' is a fun and need a community for active discussion. I know there are forums like XDA-developers, but forums are not as great community as HN.
======
xauronx
Your best bet might be finding a good subreddit.

